# My First boat - '82 Starwind 22



## CarpeAquam

I'm new here, so I wanted to both introduce myself and my new boat. My name is Seth, I'm 23, and I've grown up on the water. My parents raised me on a lakehouse on Lake Lemon here in Indiana. I have spent my entire life waterskiing and boating here, and often traveling to florida to go fishing, snorkeling, and sailing. I love everything about the water, and am lucky enough to be able to pass that love on to my son Coltin, who is now 5. He loves the lake life, and brags to his friends about our weekends on the lake and our trips to Dale Hollow (tennessee).

Now to the boat! I just bought a 1982 Starwind 22 Mark II that I will be working on this fall and winter, and I'm hoping to start sailing again this spring. Coltin and I both love it already, and can't wait to start sailing! You can tell by the photos that it needs some cleaning up, but it's really in great shape, and came at a great price. So far, I've buffed the entire starboard side with rubbing compound and polish, and have been measuring and planning an interior refit.

I'm hoping to use SailNet to get all of the answers and advice I've been having trouble finding elsewhere.

Here are the photos:


----------



## monark192

Congratulations on the new boat - she looks to be a real beauty


----------



## Perithead

Congrats! Let us know when you get to take her out, or have you already? 

This place is perfect for asking questions, feel free to ask the dumbest question you can think of if you need too.


----------



## Sailorman_glh

Starwind really improved on the Chrysler model and made a great boat in the 22. The pop-top of the Mark II was fantastic, much like the Catalina 22, in that it really adds to the headroom and ventilation when at anchor. It's interesting that yours has the wrap-around stern pulpit which was usually included in the Mark III. 

A wonderful buy and one that you'll enjoy for a long time to come.


----------



## Blakleys

Love the boat!! It looks like it will be great when you're able to get it the way you want it. That's what we're hoping for also, a boat in sailing condition that needs some TLC. Have fun and keep bringing on the pics!
Tanya


----------



## CarpeAquam

Thank you everyone for the encouraging words! 

I havent had it in the water yet. I've been working on it a lot though. I'll be sure to post new pics from time to time.


----------



## CarpeAquam

It floats! ... AND IT SAILS! I think most people on this forum are coastal sailors, but for us lake sailors, it's great to finally be able to put the boat in the water and sail. Last weekend and today I was able to spend some time learning the ropes on the new boat. I'm still getting the hang of everything and learning the points of sail, but I just want to say: *I love my boat!*

It's gonna be a good season! (more photos on the blog)


----------

